# Lake Erie jigging and trolling with a bonus



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Spent the last couple days with Indiana natives Rick and Bailey jigging and trolling for walleyes. Conditions were extremely rough both days but the STX 2050 handled it with no problem. These are truly big water boats.

Purple, green, and white hair jigs fished bare took over 150 'eyes off Locust Point in two days. We also trolled a few miles north and got to handle some nice fish. We also got quite a surprise when what I thought was a steelhead turned out to be a coho! That's the first coho I have ever taken out of Lake Erie!
Bandits 30 back and P10's 20/20 and 30/30 1 oz did most of the damage. Cheap Sunglasses, Blue/chrome, and pink lemonade were the best colors. Our biggest fish came on a blue/chrome DHJ 45' back. Fun weekend with a couple fun guys! I still have a few week days still open this month if you're interested in some combo action! Call or text Captain Eric 419-467-7526

Erie Gold Sportfishing LLC


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice job guys!! Good times, great memories. Id love to throw that coho in the cast iron holy cow!!!!!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job and cool seeing that Coho! We fished that same area Thursday and Friday and did really well jigging. My STX handled the rough lake as well...definitely great boats!


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Did those females have eggs?


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

heard of C&R but 150 to keep 24 seems a little overkill?


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

fisherman 2 said:


> heard of C&R but 150 to keep 24 seems a little overkill?


To each his own fm2 !!!!! They paid good money for the charter !!!!....Jeeeezzz!!!!


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

fisherman 2 said:


> heard of C&R but 150 to keep 24 seems a little overkill?


I could understand your point, but that is broken into two days, so ~75 per day. Assuming 3 paying guys, plus the captain = 4 on the boat. That is about 19 fish per person for an assuming full day charter. Doesn't seem that far out of reach. If we were talking trout, I might feel different, but walleye, especially with these cold temp, usually release well. I will fully admit, I have had many 50+ walleye days. And for the most part, release my fish. Won't throw a stone here.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

puge said:


> Did those females have eggs?


One of the fish we kept did. I always leave a spot or 2 open in the limit for gill nicked fish when we get into "fun fishing mode". That one had the back hook into the first gill so we put her in the live well. One of our jigged fish was a 26.5" jack which was a very old fish.

Calling any number of released fish "overkill" is a matter of opinion. My job is to provide my clients with whatever they want to do for the time alotted as long as it's all legal. C&R is not only legal, it's super fun!


----------



## hydrasportbill (Sep 11, 2012)

ErieGoldSportfishing said:


> One of the fish we kept did. I always leave a spot or 2 open in the limit for gill nicked fish when we get into "fun fishing mode". That one had the back hook into the first gill so we put her in the live well. One of our jigged fish was a 26.5" jack which was a very old fish.
> 
> Calling any number of released fish "overkill" is a matter of opinion. My job is to provide my clients with whatever they want to do for the time alotted as long as it's all legal. C&R is not only legal, it's super fun!


I THINK THERE MIGHT BE A LITTLE JEALOUSY IN SOME FISHERMAN,MAYBE 2....


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Way to go. You are a good captain to stick it out and let your clients continue to fish for fun after the limit is filled. They will never forget that trip.


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

I agree with the catch and release of fish. Hard to stop when you're on a good bite. For some people it may happen once a year and they should enjoy their trip to its fullest. 
Nice trip for all. Way to go captain.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

fisherman 2 said:


> heard of C&R but 150 to keep 24 seems a little overkill?


Never once did he say "kept" 150 fish. Being a charter, I'm pretty positive he wouldnt risk his license and livelihood by going over the boats limit.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

fisherman 2 said:


> heard of C&R but 150 to keep 24 seems a little overkill?


Stay trolling on your Michigan site. Who cares how many he caught. They kept their LIMIT!


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

good job captain!!
last year here in area around buffalo me and my wife c$r 87 eyes after getting our limits in june
all fish were fine and ya dont get many weekends like that


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Gill said:


> I agree with the catch and release of fish. Hard to stop when you're on a good bite. For some people it may happen once a year and they should enjoy their trip to its fullest.
> Nice trip for all. Way to go captain.


You hit the nail on the head. I've fished way more than the average person over the past 30 years and have been able to have several "one of those days" types of bites. When I get clients on any kind of bite the last thing I ever want to do is stop fishing. I get that some people are OK paying $400-$600 or more for a trip and stop fishing when they get their limit. I also know that there are situations that make C&R fishing unethical for many reasons so stopping when limits are filled are necessary. But catching fish on jigs in 12 feet of water is not one of them....... if you are careful with the fish so if my clients want to keep fishing, I will stay out.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Again posting a report and getting bashed on here!!! how bout these people and the opinions kept to them self fisherman 2 maybe never caught 150 in a season and maybe should stick to his crappy job in a crappy building listening to a boss tell him what to do all day looking outside wishing he was fishing I say nice job Eric keep your clients happy and keep booking repeat trips with happy clients that is what keeps businesses afloat !!!maybe fisherman2 does not get that either word of mouth is the best advertising !!!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hmmmm...


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

I cought about 65 steelhead one day it was a blast kept one fish that day for eggs and bait my next trip, gave the filtets to grandma


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

great report and thanks for shareing. 
it is the crap comments that is added that stops folks from posting great reports and pics of trips.
this is not face book but there is always someone who forgets. just accept a report for what it is, a report. good job capt 
tagalong


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow, now we aren't allowed to catch and real ease either, sheesh!


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Opinions are like bungholes, we all have one and they’re all different and some stink...


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hook and line fishing never exterminated any fish species. When the numbers drop, fishing effort stops. Our regulations are promoted by "the sky is falling" groups that take few fish and seek easy catches for themselves. Ten per cent of fishermen still catch ninety per cent of the fish.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

I have been on OGF for a lot of years and enjoy reading and contributing. I have picked up some charters by being a sponsor of this site but I am becoming more and more reluctant to post or even check out reports. Seems there are always trolls that hijack useful and informative posts just to start a debate. With Facebook I have control over the content of my page.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

ErieGoldSportfishing said:


> I have been on OGF for a lot of years and enjoy reading and contributing. I have picked up some charters by being a sponsor of this site but I am becoming more and more reluctant to post or even check out reports. Seems there are always trolls that hijack useful and informative posts just to start a debate. With Facebook I have control over the content of my page.


You're absolutely correct. The guy was trolling and his post should have been zapped. I know I originally missed it otherwise it would have went away. The beauty of it is other members stepped up and checked the guy. He hasn't posted to the thread since.


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm in NY and really enjoy reading posts of guys catching fish and sharing info and pictures


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I got yelled at LOL you see my response


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

ErieGoldSportfishing said:


> I have been on OGF for a lot of years and enjoy reading and contributing. I have picked up some charters by being a sponsor of this site but I am becoming more and more reluctant to post or even check out reports. Seems there are always trolls that hijack useful and informative posts just to start a debate. With Facebook I have control over the content of my page.


Please don't stop posting reports because of 1 idiot there are way more that apreciate than those who don't I for one do thank you.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

hell of a boat sir,


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys when stuff like this goes down PLEASE let us know! We can't see it all!

Regardless, way to smoke em Eric!


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

ErieGoldSportfishing said:


> I have been on OGF for a lot of years and enjoy reading and contributing. I have picked up some charters by being a sponsor of this site but I am becoming more and more reluctant to post or even check out reports. Seems there are always trolls that hijack useful and informative posts just to start a debate. With Facebook I have control over the content of my page.


I am with you brother. I have been on this site a long time myself. A lot more than my reports show. Site updates and had to start new accounts, 3 times. I am very hesitant to post on here anymore. You had an awesome day, and someone had to tear it down. Gets old. Hang in there and keep catching them.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Don't let them trolls win! We're better than that.....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishhogg said:


> I am with you brother. I have been on this site a long time myself. A lot more than my reports show. Site updates and had to start new accounts, 3 times. I am very hesitant to post on here anymore. You had an awesome day, and someone had to tear it down. Gets old. Hang in there and keep catching them.


It hurts them more when u keep postin! The ignore button is a wonderfull tool!


Op great hob,great report,an kudos for letting the guys keep on catchin. Imo its worst if u makem hang it up after a quick limit....


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Eric, I enjoy reading all your post on here, and especially the pics that you post. Always remember that you can't fix stupid.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

fisherman 2 said:


> heard of C&R but 150 to keep 24 seems a little overkill?


really?


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Stay trolling on your Michigan site. Who cares how many he caught. They kept their LIMIT!


This guy stirs the pot on both sites !


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

kisherfisher said:


> This guy stirs the pot on both sites !


What dcool saidxxx10..keep the posts Eric


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> It hurts them more when u keep postin! The ignore button is a wonderfull tool!
> 
> 
> Op great hob,great report,an kudos for letting the guys keep on catchin. Imo its worst if u makem hang it up after a quick limit....


I haven't been on a private charter but I heard of some guys that went out got their limit and were back by noon, I thought dang I would like to fish the whole day, I'll catch and release for hrs, I love to fish!...


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

dcool said:


> Eric, I enjoy reading all your post on here, and especially the pics that you post. Always remember that you can't fix stupid.


You got that right....my daughter took this picture of me to prove that!!!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

ErieGoldSportfishing said:


> You got that right....my daughter took this picture of me to prove that!!!
> View attachment 260275


That is perfect!

For those of you that may not know, Eric is not a “typical” charter Captain. He also loves to just plain fish...for everything. Most captains I know would have called it a day for their clients and came in early. I consider him a great friend, an ethical and avid outdoorsman that serves his state and community and always gives back. He’s always willing to share advice and give direction when I’ve been struggling and that’s what it SHOULD be like. People helping people. Folks like Eric, Jim, Joe and many others on this site willingly help by passing on nuggets of wisdom they have learned over the years and are ALWAYS class acts doing it. Something I think we all should emulate more. I for one appreciate the time and effort by these gentlemen doing so and if it weren’t for OGF, I may not have gotten to know each one of these guys.

Small minded weaker people not confident in their OWN ability feel the need to criticize, be caustic and argumentative. This site seems to get worse each year with those folks, however they will leave eventually. Like KPI said in his post to the TROLL, you’re life must really suck to have to tear down such great memories that others have made so that you can feel better about yourself. Very likely this was a trip that won’t be replicated for these gentlemen. One of my favorite sayings about those who play both sides is, “He who talks out of both sides of his mouth usually gets HIT in the middle.”

Eric, Thanks for keeping it classy, well written and as always...INFORMATIVE! Keep on bro!

Now let’s kick the crap out of those fish this weekend


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd also like to mention (if I recall correctly) that Eric volunteers with the Walleye for Wounded Heroes event every year as a captain, taking mostly out-of-state Heroes fishing. Plus, along with his family has donated food and time to cook and feed those Heroes. I met him once and always read his posts when they occur because I know the info. came from a knowledgeable expert. I appreciate his willingness to post information so I learn and become productive. Folks can say what they want, but Eric's actions speak louder than any words on this site. 

I guess if something constructive came from this thread it is that once again good overcame hate. Thanks Eric; I hope to see you again at this years WWH event.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

MikeG1 said:


> I'd also like to mention (if I recall correctly) that Eric volunteers with the Walleye for Wounded Heroes event every year as a captain, taking mostly out-of-state Heroes fishing. Plus, along with his family has donated food and time to cook and feed those Heroes. I met him once and always read his posts when they occur because I know the info. came from a knowledgeable expert. I appreciate his willingness to post information so I learn and become productive. Folks can say what they want, but Eric's actions speak louder than any words on this site.
> 
> I guess if something constructive came from this thread it is that once again good overcame hate. Thanks Eric; I hope to see you again at this years WWH event.


Correct! Got me involved 3 years ago Looking forward to it! Ferd does a great job organizing the event!


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Correct! Got me involved 3 years ago Looking forward to it! Ferd does a great job organizing the event!


I do the same for hunts, but Eric I would love to help you with the fishing one, nedd ANYTHING, just let me know!! DD


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I've fished Erie all my life and never had a day like one of those. Way to keep em fishing captain. They will tell stories of those days to their great grandkids. Hope they remember your name too. Legendary Man!
Rickerd


----------



## Lastflight (Feb 16, 2015)

ErieGoldSportfishing said:


> I have been on OGF for a lot of years and enjoy reading and contributing. I have picked up some charters by being a sponsor of this site but I am becoming more and more reluctant to post or even check out reports. Seems there are always trolls that hijack useful and informative posts just to start a debate. With Facebook I have control over the content of my page.


Don't let this clown drag you down! He does the same thing on several sites as others have mentioned.

Great report!!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

rickerd said:


> I've fished Erie all my life and never had a day like one of those. Way to keep em fishing captain. They will tell stories of those days to their great grandkids. Hope they remember your name too. Legendary Man!
> Rickerd


It was 2 days but still off the charts fishing.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I don’t think anyone has pointed out that last season, a lot of people would catch and release a similar number of short fish while keeping a handful a keepers. No one cried foul of that nor should they have. I’ve seen KaGee (Moderator) have to step in several times this year and the message is always ‘if fishing within the bounds of the law - back off’. Earlier in the season the gripe was that no one was posting fishing reports. Here we had an enthusiastic and positive report met with negativity when Eric fished within the rules.


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

What’s wrong with u people


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

mtkjay8869 said:


> What’s wrong with u people


It's really only a small group. If they are reported, we can deal with them. We can block their access to this forum or to the site if necessary.

Awesome trip Eric.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Well. Eric is my hero. ‍❤‍‍
In any case Great days fishing!! 
And great your not a limit charter and see ya ....... but I kinda knew that already. Lol.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

sady dog said:


> Well. Eric is my hero. ‍❤‍‍
> In any case Great days fishing!!
> And great your not a limit charter and see ya ....... but I kinda knew that already. Lol.


Thats because you've fished with me....


----------



## eric fritsche (Dec 15, 2016)

ErieGoldSportfishing said:


> Thats because you've fished with me....


You should see the snivelers up here in wisconsin.......Whiners...lol....keep doing what your doing.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

I was out there Friday and was in the big pack of jigging boats out of turtle creek also, could not get them going. After a tip from captain eric i made a move about a mile and a half from my position and immediately started catching fish. A buddy and me caught and released around 60 fish that day after putting our limit in the cooler. That was the best jigging day ive ever had, and i don't feel one bit guilty about it. Those days dont come along often enough and who wants to stop fishing when its working? Not me.

Thanks again Eric for the tip.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Eric-your one of the people that have made this site the great site it is. I've always read your posts and appreciated your reports. PLEASE DON"T STOP!! LOL
hopefully we can cull some of the bashers off here and get back to enjoying the good/bad days out on the lake. keep doing what your doing and thanks for all your reports! tight lines


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

wait until June we'll be able to cast and catch 100 fish a day, we made 3 drifts last year between the islands and caught over a hundred, It took that many fish for 3 of us to get a limit..funnest day I've ever had on Erie. Jigging is a blast but good times are coming next couple months too, catch as many casting.


----------

